# Is there an adapter to plug a Samsung phone into an ipod docking station?



## cypher79 (Jul 13, 2011)

As above, is there any adapter to plug my galaxy s2 into an ipod docking station?

Although going from the fact that i cant find anything online, im guessing Apple wont allow that?


----------



## Kanda (Jul 13, 2011)

Most iPod Docks have an audio in. Just get a 3.5mm to 3.5mm jack??


----------



## sumimasen (Jul 25, 2011)

Bump. Surely there's a market for this!


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2011)

cypher79 said:


> As above, is there any adapter to plug my galaxy s2 into an ipod docking station?
> 
> Although going from the fact that i cant find anything online, im guessing Apple wont allow that?


Apple uses its own proprietary dock protocols, so nothing else is going to fit, unless you go for the inelegant solution of attaching a 3.5mm jack lead.

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1509172


----------



## cypher79 (Jul 27, 2011)

Whoops missed this thread

Wasnt sure the 3.5mm would work, didnt think apple would make it that easy

I'll order one anyway, cheers


----------



## electroplated (Jul 27, 2011)

or there's one of these if you haven't got a line in - http://www.cablejive.com/products/dockBoss.html


----------

